# Craft Idea's for kids



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I am quickly running out of craft idea's for my small group of babysitting children..... I have 1~8yr, 1~7yr, 1~5yr, 1~4yr, and a 17 month old.... Any idea's would be great..... the baby usually doesn't do craft.... 

Thanks sooo much....


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't know how close you are to a craft supply, but when my kids were younger, I would buy some chip wood boxes at the craft store, and buy a big bags of buttons, and get the glue gun and let then have at it. If the younger ones are too small for the glue gun, use tacky glue, just takes longer to dry. Kids love buttons for some reason.


----------

